# Classical Music Across Cultures



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I am only familiar with Classical Music of India/Sri Lanka. I love hearing Sitar/Veena/Violin led Carnatic Music such as Ravi Sankar (to name a popular one).

One album I recommend is, Three Ragas by Ravi Sankar, it's beautiful.






What do others know about other cultures? Artists/works/etc.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

Doesn't "Classical music" specifically apply to traditional European music?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> Doesn't "Classical music" specifically apply to traditional European music?


I suppose I mean music from around the same time in different cultures. I know in Indian Culture it is referred to as Classical Music.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> Doesn't "Classical music" specifically apply to traditional European music?


Not necessarily. In the common vernacular perhaps music in the western tradition is implied, but there are plenty of other cultures which have their own "classical music". Here are a couple of "classical" recordings from Iran that are quite enjoyable and clearly not from Vienna.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I found this:






Great!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Veena Led Carnatic Music:





You'll hear the Veena has a much bassier, smoother and thicker sound compared to the Sitar.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Latin America Baroque Music:


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Latin America Baroque Music:


That's great. Strong Renaissance feel, too. You can sure hear the influence of the European conquistadors! The guitar is quite nice, too and the castanets a wonderful touch. Delightful! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Veena Led Carnatic Music:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the sirod best. Especially played by this guy:


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Ed - It's kind of in-between Sitar and Veena with a touch of guitar thrown in.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Beautiful Pipa Music of China:


----------

